# i5 3550 temperature problem



## blade69 (Jun 10, 2012)

hi

i recently brought a new cpu with i5 3550 and asus h77 mobo...

iam using coretemp to monitor cpu temperature.. at load cpu is 93 celsius which is high.

what should i do to decrease my cpu temp??!!? my old core i3 540 was 65 celsius at load.

help me out guys.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

msot probably the cpu heat sink is not mounted properly - remove the cpu heatsink, clean the remaining TiM from cpu surface and bottom of the cpu heaysink - apply some quality TiM like CM TF400 ( a pea sized drop is enough on the center of the cpu heat spreader/surface ) and remount the cpu HSF properly.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 12, 2012)

or buy a aftermarket cooler


----------

